# ( حوار ) : المُتعاطفون مع الأخوان والرؤية الأنقلابية



## عبود عبده عبود (31 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]كيف يرى الجانب الآخر ما حدث بعد 30 يونيو 2013 ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كيف يراها أنقلاب ...فى حين يراها الآخر ثورة تصحيح ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وإلى أى مدى يذهب الخلاف فى الرأى ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
دة حوار سياسى بينى وبين الأستاذ ياسر الجندى بعد موافقته مشكوراً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على طرحه فى موضوع منفصل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يهمنا التعرف على وجهة النظر الأخرى ...الرؤية الأنقلابية 3/7/2013[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونتناقش ...ليس بغرض فوز وهزيمة ..ولا أنتصار لرأى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد عرض وجهات النظر فيما يجرى على الساحة المصرية ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نختلف أو نتفق ...تبقى فى النهاية حقيقة أننا مصريين بنحب بلدنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أو المُفترض هكذا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يقول الأستاذ / ياسر فى مشاركته :[/FONT]*​​


> *أدرك النظام القائم آنذاك ( ومازال ) بعد جمعة الغضب 28 / 1 ، وموقعة الجمل 2 /2 أنه لابد من الإلتفات ( السياسى ) وإلا فلن ترجع تلك الجحافل إلى بيوتها سيما وقد كسرت حاجز الخوف ، فكان لابد من التضحية برأس حتى لو كان ثمينا فكان ( مبارك )*​


 *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الأول[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : 
من هُم النظام القائم الذى ضحى برأسه ( مُبارك ) ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وكيف تمت هذه التضحية ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهل يعتبر ( الجيش المصرى ) هو من ضمن النظام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]






			استخدمت ( القيادة ) ذكائها وخبرتها وأجنحتها العاملة من جيش وشرطة وإعلام وقضاء وإشاعات وسخريات وبلاك بلوك ( هما راحوا فين ؟! ) وغيرها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الثانى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : 
أى قيادة تقصد ؟ من هم تحديداً ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مبارك وأولاده ووزير داخليته و6 من كبار قيادات الداخلية فى السجن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك رأس الحكومة السابقة وفتحى سرور وصفوت الشريف وزكريا عزمى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أى قيادة تقصدها ؟[/FONT]*​ 
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2014)

متابعه 
لان الكل لازم يعرف ان الثوره كانت مؤامره من الاخوان ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 أبريل 2014)

*تسجيل متابعه
لاني اكيد هستفاد بمعلومات كتير .
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2014)

أشكرك أستاذ عبود على إتاحة الفرصة لى 

لى عودة إن شاء الله


----------



## grges monir (1 أبريل 2014)

متابع
وينفع اشارك ولالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2014)

*نعطى الفرصة للأستاذ / ياسر يشرح لنا وجهة نظره ورؤيته 
واللى يحب بعد كدة يتحاور معه يتفضل
لكن أنا عن نفسى هركز معاه فى أسئلتى فقط 
يمكن هو عنده معلومات مش عندى والعكس صحيح وقائم 
المهم أننا جميعاً نُدرك أن الخلاف فى الرأى قائم ويجب أن يُحترم 
أشكر جميع حضرات المُتابعين والمهتمين 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *نعطى الفرصة للأستاذ / ياسر يشرح لنا وجهة نظره ورؤيته
> واللى يحب بعد كدة يتحاور معه يتفضل
> لكن أنا عن نفسى هركز معاه فى أسئلتى فقط
> يمكن هو عنده معلومات مش عندى والعكس صحيح وقائم
> ...



*شكرا استاذ عبود .... يا ريت يكون حوار ثنائى فقط بينك وبين استاذ ياسر ... مع فتح موضوع جديد يختص بالتعليق على مشاركاتكم وارائكم *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 أبريل 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شكرا استاذ عبود .... يا ريت يكون حوار ثنائى فقط بينك وبين استاذ ياسر ... مع فتح موضوع جديد يختص بالتعليق على مشاركاتكم وارائكم *


*الرأى ما تراه الأدارة 
تصرفوا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أبريل 2014)

*فليكن ثنائي حتي ينتهي الحوار
بعده تتاح الفرصه للجميع للتعليق
او لطرح الاسئله
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2014)

تمام 

بداية قبل أن أجيب أسئلة الأستاذ عبود أحب أن أوضح نقطتان هامتان 

الأولى : لاوازع ولادافع يحركنى فيما أكتب إلا مايمليه على الضمير ، ومع ذلك فرأيى قد يحتمل الخطأ وقد أدرك أشياء وتغيب عنى أخرى ، وعلى هذا فليس لدى غضاضة أو حرج أبدا فى الرجوع إلى الصواب متى مارأيته مع غيرى 

الثانية : أود أن أعرج إلى مفهومى لكلمتى ( نظام ، ثورة )

النظام 

أعنى به منظومة قائمة فى كثير من المؤسسات الحساسة للدولة لها عقيدة متوارثة ( منهج - طريقة حكم - ) منذ فترة قد تطول أو تقصر ، لاتختص بأفراد أو شخصيات 

الثورة : تغيير جذرى فى الأوضاع السياسية والإجتماعية يقوم به الشعب 

والآن إلى أسئلة الأستاذ


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]السؤال الأول*​*[FONT=&quot] : 
*​

> من هُم النظام القائم الذى ضحى برأسه ( مُبارك ) ؟


النظام القائم الذى أسس دعائمه منذ توليه السلطة فى 1981 بعد اغتيال الرئيس السادات 

​ 

> وكيف تمت هذه التضحية ؟


بإجباره أو بإقناعه بالتنحى 
​ 

> وهل يعتبر ( الجيش المصرى ) هو من ضمن النظام ؟



هو للنظام بمثابة الروح للجسد 
​ *[FONT=&quot]السؤال الثانى*​*[FONT=&quot] : 
[/FONT]*


> أى قيادة تقصد ؟ من هم تحديداً ؟!!



المجلس العسكرى
​


> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> [/FONT]





> *[FONT="]مبارك وأولاده ووزير داخليته و6 من كبار قيادات الداخلية فى السجن [/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][SIZE=5][B][FONT="]كذلك رأس الحكومة السابقة وفتحى سرور وصفوت الشريف وزكريا عزمى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT="]أى قيادة تقصدها ؟[/FONT]*​
> أنا قلت فى مفهومى للنظام أنه لايختص بأفراد أو شخصيات
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الثانية : أود أن أعرج إلى مفهومى لكلمتى ( نظام ، ثورة )
> *النظام *
> *أعنى به* منظومة قائمة فى كثير من المؤسسات الحساسة للدولة لها *عقيدة متوارثة* ( منهج - طريقة حكم - ) منذ فترة قد تطول أو تقصر ، لاتختص بأفراد أو شخصيات


 *[FONT=&quot]تعريفك للنظام أنه عقيدة ( متوارثة ) فهذا يعنى أنه ( عقيدة شعب ) *​​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما هى لا تختص بأفراد أو شخصيات محددة بالأسم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]مُبارك لم يستعن بالأتراك أو المماليك كى يحكم مصر [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بيحكم مصريين ومن عمق الريف والصعيد المصرى كمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بمعنى أن مُبارك لم يخترع للشعب عقيدة ...بل هو عين ما أتفق عليه الجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شعباً وحكومة ...حاكم ومحكوم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( عقد أتفاق ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجموعة تُهلل للأنجازات ...ثم مجموعة بنبوظ أى مشروع لمجرد التشفى فى الحكام [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم تأتى المجموعة اللى بعدها للتشويه وإهالة التُراب عليه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل أن ما حدث فى صور ( قمح توشكى ) مع مبارك[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو هو اللى حصل مع مرسى [/FONT]*​ 









​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]
*​​*[FONT=&quot]هذه الصور ( الكربون ) تدل على[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن ( النظام ) لم يفرق بين مُبارك أو مُرسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم ينحاز لأحدهم ...لأنها نفس عقيدة الــ .......[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المتواثة 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6::new6:  
​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

> *[FONT="]
> *




> *النظام القائم الذى أسس دعائمه منذ توليه السلطة فى 1981 بعد اغتيال الرئيس السادات*


  *[FONT=&quot]جميل أن تتطرق لهذه النقطة ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وفرصة جميلة للشرح للجيل الذى تاهت عنه حقيقة خطيرة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]السادات أغتيل وسط جيشه وعلى يد أفراده ...هذا يعنى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أننا كنا أمام فصائل مُسلحة ومُدربة على أعلى مستوى ( داخل الجيش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا كاااااارثة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نفس الوقت تم أحتلال مديرية أمن أسيوط ...والصعيد يغلى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أستطاع هذا ( النظام السابق ) ( القائم ) ( همايونى التعريف )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يفرض سيطرته على البلاد وبسرعة مُذهلة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى تُحتسب لمبارك ولنظامه آنذاك ... وليست ضده بأى حال من الأحوال[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لو لم يكن ( نائب السادات ) رجل من داخل المؤسسة العسكرية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لفقد السيطرة على البلاد ...
ودخلنا فى متاهات ألعن وأدل سبيلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مما نحن فيه الآن ...[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

> بإجباره أو* بإقناعه بالتنحى*


 ​  *[FONT=&quot]علشان مندخلش فى متاهة خلينا نتفق على ( إقناعه ) دى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألم يكن فى مقدور ( من أقنعه ) تهريبه للخارج ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مع العلم بأن صهر علاء مُبارك يمتلك طائرة خاصة قابعة فى مطار شرم الشيخ الدولى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بخلاف طائرة ( حسين سالم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع أضافة عرض العاهل السعودى بأستضافة ( مُبارك ) عنده بل وكفالته أيضاً ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن المؤكد أنه مكانش حد هيقدر يفتح بقه ولا أمريكا نفسها ؟!![/FONT]*​ 
*ننتقل الى المجلس العسكرى ...بعد أن أقرأ منك تعليقك *​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 أبريل 2014)

> *ننتقل الى المجلس العسكرى ...بعد أن أقرأ منك تعليقك*​



كمل أستاذ عبود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> كمل أستاذ عبود


*مالكش تعليق على كلامى الأول ؟
وألا ننتقل الى المجلس العسكرى ؟
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 أبريل 2014)

طيب جميل 

حضرتك سألت بعض الأسئلة وأنا أجبت 

سألتنى عن النظام قلت هو الذى أسسه مبارك بعد إغتيال السادات ، فإذا بحضرتك تبين لى مزايا النظام آنذاك وكيف أنه أنقذ مصر مما قد يهددها آنذاك !
وليست هذه نقطة بحثنا 
انا كانت وجهة نظرى إستمرار هذا النظام إلى الآن مع إختلاف الأشخاص وكيف أنه تعامل بمكر وخداع مع حركة 25 يناير وأجهضها ، فلايعنينى الفترة من بعد 81 ، إنما الذى يعنينى مابعد 25 يناير 

ثم لاادرى ماعلاقة بقاء أو خروج مبارك بعد تنحيه بمسألة التضحية به  ؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أنا كان تعليقى على تعريفك ( للنظام ) ...وقلت لك أن النظام هو ( أحنا )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى تقدر تقول عننا جميعاً ( النظام السابق ) وليس نظام شخص[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أعطى أى واحد فى بلدنا سُلطة ...وأنتظر وأنظر ماذا هو بفاعل[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى على مستويات مواقع التواصل الأجتماعى شبه المُغلقة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]علاقة خروج أو بقاء مُبارك ...[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]كان ردى على أن الجيش ( روح النظام ) – على حد تعبيرك -[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فلم يتدخل لحمايته أو تهريبه أو الأعتداء على المتظاهرين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو يدرك ويعرف تمام المعرفة أنه سقط ؟[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]تعالى نشوف المجلس العسكرى ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الذى وضع المجلس العسكرى هو الشعب نفسه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أولاً [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: بقبوله وفرحته العارمة بنزول الدبابات الى ميدان التحرير[/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​

























*[FONT=&quot]ثم بدأ هؤلاء فى الظهور تباعاً ..!!![/FONT]*​
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​










*[FONT=&quot]فما هو وجه أعتراضك عليه الآن ؟![/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (3 أبريل 2014)

لن أختزل المشهد فى صورة حين أتحدث عن دور المجلس العسكرى خلال المرحلة الإنتقالية 

مازلت على رأيى - حتى يتبين لى خلاف ذلك - أن ذلك المجلس تعامل - ومازال - بمكر وخداع مع 

جميع القوى السياسية 

نعم بدا المشهد - خلال أيام يناير ومابعدها - وخلال التصريحات ( الرسمية ) أن الجيش مع الشعب 

وأنه لن تنطلق رصاصة فى صدر مواطن 

- تحليلى ( ضرورة المرحلة ) 

كان المجلس من الذكاء أنه أمسك العصا من المنتصف ، يرصد ويحلل بدقة ، يعد خططا وحلولا 

بديلة حسب التطورات على الأرض 

لذا تراه فى موقعة الجمل يقف موقف المتفرج ( لساعات طوال ) ! ، لم يحرك ساكنا رغم وقوع 

ضحايا وجرحى كثر ! ، بل لم يكلف نفسه حتى الفصل بين الطرفين !!

وإذن لو أجهز المهاجمون على الثوار فى الميدان وفشلت يناير عادت قبضة مبارك وبقى الوضع 

على ماهو عليه 

ولو كانت الأخرى وصمد ثوار الميدان ( وهو ماحدث ) فالجيش والشعب يد واحدة !

ورب ضارة نافعة ، ولامانع يومئذ من القضاء على مشروع التوريث !

قد يقول قائل ولما لاتعترف بأن المجلس كانت تحركه دوافع وطنية بحتة مثل الخوف على البلد 

من الإنجرار إلى الفوضى ، أو غير ذلك ......

ولأنى لاأدخل النوايا سأعتبر أن هذا الطرح قد يكون صحيحا يومئذ بيد أننى أرى أن المؤسسة 

العسكرية لن تفرط فى :

- البقاء فى المشهد ( السياسى )

- أن تبقى كل مكتساباتها التى حققتها خطوطا حمراء ممنوع الإقتراب منها أو حتى التصوير !


ملحوظة : أستاذ عبود أرجو إرجاء تعليقاتك حتى انتهى إن شاء الله غدا من تتميم المشاركة 

ثم بعد ذلك أستمع إليك 

يتبع 
​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 أبريل 2014)

أدرك الثعلب أن الموجة عالية جدا ولأنه خبير فى فن المناورات كان عليه أن يطاطا قليلا حتى لو 

تطلب الأمر دخول تيارات كانت محظورة حلبة الصراع السياسى ( ضرورة المرحلة )

لم يكن غريبا أن يدب الخلاف سريعا بين شركاء ( الثورة ) سيما مع الإختلاف الأيدلوجى التوجهى 

لم يخف عن الثعلب أن تيارات الإسلام السياسى تتقدم بسرعة على الأرض لتتصدر المشهد وأنها 

تدفع بقوتها فى أى استحقاق إنتخابى بيد أنه ( بحكم العمل ) جاهز بخطط بديلة وفخاخ متنوعة !

وكأنى بالثعلب يلمح عيون الخائفين والكارهين والقلقين  من سيطرة الإسلاميين على مجلس 

النواب يربط على أكتافهم بمكر ( لاتقلقوا فإن كانوا سرقوا الصندوق فإن المفتاح لازال فى يدى )!

ولذا حين أراد النواب الخروج من بوتقة الصورة التى أرادوهم أن يلزموها كانت حكومة الجنزورى 

بالمرصاد ، فلما أراد حزب الأغلبية آنذاك بتغييرها كان التهديد المباشر ( قرار حل المجلس فى 

الدرج ) !!!

وقد كان !!

ولأننا فى بلاد العدالة الإنتقائية لم يسأل أحد الثعلب :

ولماذا إذن كانت كل تلك الأموال التى أنفقت ، وتلك الجهود التى أهدرت ، وتلك المصالح التى 

عطلت ؟؟!!

يتبع ​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (4 أبريل 2014)

ثم جاءت معركة الرئاسة تخفى وراءها صراعا ( خفيا ) بين الإخوان ( الطامحين ) والعسكر ( 

المتربصين )، كان اللعب على مستوى عال ، والتحريك على اللوحة يتم بعناية ، فدفع الإخوان -بعد 

امتناع - بوزيرهم خيرت الشاطر ، فى حين دفع العسكر بوزيرهم عمر سليمان ، فى حين ترك ( 

يضم التاء ) فى الخلف الأحصنة إن احتاج الأمر ( مرسى وشفيق ) 

أصدر الحكم فرمانا بإخراج الوزيرين من ساحة الحلبة ، فقرر الفريقان خوض السباق بالأحصنة 

فسبق حصان الإخوان !

فكان على ( المؤسسة ) أن تتعامل بحرفيتها ( المعتادة ) مع الموقف 

المهم أن يسقط ذاك الحصان عاجلا أم آجلا ، ولأنهم محترفون فلم يكونوا على عجلة من أمرهم 

بل كانوا على استعداد لإنتظار الطبخة تستوى على نار هادئة حتى تكون اللقمة فى النهاية 

مستساغة سهلة !


فكان لابد من إستخدام أسلحة نوعية ، وتشكيلات مختارة ( إعلام ، شرطة ، قضاء ، بلطجية ، ....
وتمت التعبئة العامة وخرج الثعلب :

 هنعمل إيه ياجماعة بس ، الشعب خرج وهو الآمر الناهى ولامعقب لحكمه 

إذن أسقطنا مرسى بنفس طريقة إسقاط مبارك 

يعنى واحدة بواحدة ، وإن عدتم عدنا !

قاس العسكر بيد أنه قياسه كان مع الفارق الكبير 

وسدد بقوة بيد أن التسديدة أصابت المرمى الخطأ 

وهاهو الوطن مازال إلى الآن يدفع ثمن التسديدة الخاطئة !!






​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> مازلت على رأيى - حتى يتبين لى خلاف ذلك - أن ذلك المجلس تعامل - ومازال - بمكر وخداع مع
> 
> *لذا تراه فى موقعة الجمل* يقف موقف المتفرج ( لساعات طوال ) ! ، لم يحرك ساكنا رغم وقوع
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]موقعة الجمل على الأخص تم تضخيمها بلا داعى*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كم شخصاً هجم على الثوار ؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]حسب الفيديو عددهم لا يتعدى عشر جمال على حصانين على حمارين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقول 50 حمار ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
هما دول بقى اللى كانوا هيُجهزوا على الثوار وسابهم الجيش ياكلوا فى بعض ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كان الأمن المركزى مقدرش ...كام عيل راكبين كام جمل هيقدروا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
بالنسبة لمشروع التوريث وحسب رواية ( من داخل الجيش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انهم كانوا رافضين التوريث أصلاً ....وكانت الأستعدادت لنزول القاهرة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتطويقها خطط موضوعة سلفاً .. ومن قبل يناير [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والدليل هو الأنتشار السريع لقوات الجيش ( ساعة زمن )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولهذا علقت أسرائيل بدهشتها نظراً لطبيعة وأزدحام شوارع القاهرة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](( من المحتمل ان تكون الرواية خاطئة ...أو الراوى مُبالغاً ))

يُتبع 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2014)

*قراءة حضرتك للمشهد منقوصة تماماً ...هناك بعض المغالطات
أسمح لى بتوضيحها ..
*​


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *ثم جاءت معركة الرئاسة*
> ، فدفع الإخوان -بعد امتناع* - بوزيرهم خيرت الشاطر* ،
> *فى حين دفع العسكر بوزيرهم عمر سليمان *، ​


 *[FONT=&quot]سنتكلم عن المشهد السياسى الذى رغب الجيش فى البقاء فيه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وسأتناول مع حضرتك كل مرشح ( ذكرتهم ) على حدة ووصفتهم بوزراء الجيش

وسأبدا بمرشح ( الجيش ) على حد زعمك ووصفك 
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" عُمر سليمان "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والذى علق سليم العوا ( منافسه الأسلامى على الرئاسة) على أن " عمر سليمان " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليس مرشح المجلس العسكرى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بل هو مرشح الهاربين بالخارج ومساجين طرة والنظام السابق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( فى أشارة الى نظام مُبارك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لماذا أستُبعِدَ " سليمان " ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أعلنت اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية، مساء السبت 14 إبريل 2012[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستبعاد  " عمر سليمان "  لأنه  لم يستكمل ألف توكيل من إحدى المحافظات[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]وبالله عليك يا رجل ...
لو أن هناك نوايا بالدفع لأى مُرشح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فهل كانت الألف توكيل ستقف أمام الجيش ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ستقف أمام ( النظام السابق ) ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن محافظة كاملة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]تعالى لنرى من المُستبعدين معه وأسباب أستبعادهم ..!!!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (5 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أعلنت اللجنة العليا المشرفة على انتخابات رئاسة الجمهورية مساء السبت 14 إبريل 2012*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أسماء المُستبعدين وهم :

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]" خيرت الشاطر " الذى كان محبوسا على ذمة إحدى القضايا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]
و" حازم أبو إسماعيل " لحصول والدته على الجنسية الأمريكية، [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و " أيمن نور " لاتهامه فى إحدى القضايا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] و" مرتضى منصور " – ( رئيس نص مصر )  لنفس السبب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
زى ما حضرتك شايف كدة القانون أتنفذ على الجميع بمن فيهم رجالات القانون نفسه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن حجم الأستعباط كان كبيرررررر جداً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
فما هو دخل المجلس العسكرى فى ثلاث قانونين ( حازم – نور – مرتضى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيستعبطوا وبيستهبلوا ويتقدمون لشغل منصب عام رفيع فى الدولة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعليهم أحكام جنائية ؟؟!!!!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظر ردك على السؤالين :

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) ألم يكن فى مقدور ( النظام ) أستكمال الألف توكيل لــ " عمر سليمان "

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) هل للمجلس العسكرى – آنذاك - يد فى ( أستهبال ) المذكورين أعلاه ومنهم " خيرت الشاطر " ؟!![/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (5 أبريل 2014)

متابع بشدة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> >
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > قراءة حضرتك للمشهد منقوصة تماماً ...هناك بعض المغالطات
> > أسمح لى بتوضيحها ..
> 
> 
> ...


​


> [/FONT]





> *[FONT="]
> والذى علق سليم العوا ( منافسه الأسلامى على الرئاسة) على أن " عمر سليمان " [/FONT][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][SIZE=5][B][FONT="]ليس مرشح المجلس العسكرى [/FONT]*​



وإن ......

فهو رجل مبارك ( العسكرى ) الأمين ، ومدير مخابراته الرزين ، ويده التى تفاوض داخليا وخارجيا 

إذن فهو ليس غريبا عن ( المطبخ ) ، وفوزه ضمانة لبقاء ( النظام ) 

ثم هو لاشك بالنسبة لهم ( اللى تعرفه أحسن من اللى ماتعرفوش )


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 أبريل 2014)

[
*[FONT=&quot] 
*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظر ردك على السؤالين :*​

> *[FONT="]
> [/FONT][/U][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="](1) ألم يكن فى مقدور ( النظام ) أستكمال الألف توكيل لــ " عمر سليمان "*​




> ​
> ​


*[FONT=&quot]
بلى ...
وهذا عندى عجيب 
وكنت أتساءل يومها : كيف لرجل ( مخابراتى ) يتحسس خطواته جيدا أن يقع فى ذاك الخطأ 
هل تم الدفع به ليتم جس نبض الشارع ؟! 
ممكن ...
هل هى عملية ( تمويه ) يتم بها شغل الرأى العام للتغطية على الرجل الثانى ( شفيق ) ؟!
ربما ...

[/FONT]*​
​
*[FONT=&quot]






			(2) هل للمجلس العسكرى – آنذاك - يد فى ( أستهبال ) المذكورين أعلاه ومنهم " خيرت الشاطر " ؟!!
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لا أرى ذلك 
بل هو يكره ويحب 
ثم يعمل فى صمت !

[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > 50 حمار يترجل خلفهم ( كتيبة ) بنى آدمين
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا سيتدخل مع فئة ضد أخرى ؟*​





ياسر الجندى قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]
> أصحاب الجِمال فى الموقعة أياها ( مصريين ) والمرابطون فى الميدان أيضاً ( مصريين )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإلى من سينحاز الجيش ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لا تذهب الى انهم مجموعة من محترفى سياحة الجِمال ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]توقفت بهم سبل الحياة وتأثر أكل عيشهم فنزلوا الميدان للتعبير عن أنفسهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أليس هذا من حقهم ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كما كان من حق الجميع ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> فلماذا لآ نذهب انهم من مؤيدى ( أكل العيش ) بدلاً من مؤيدى النظام ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة ان دول ناس عايشة اليوم بيوم ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والمثل بيقول :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عُض قلبى ولا تعض رغيفى  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> ثم سيبك من دة ودة ...أليس من حقهم ( كما هو من حقك )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أن يدافعوا عن مُبارك كما تدافع أنت عن الأخوان أو أياً كان  ؟ [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> [*[FONT=&quot]
> *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتظر ردك على السؤالين :*​*[FONT=&quot]
> بلى ...
> وهذا عندى عجيب
> ...





ياسر الجندى قال:


> [/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]ليس عجيب ولا حاجة ...اشرحها لحضرتك لأنها بسيطة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كل مُرشح لديه مندوبين فى كل محافظة يتولون الحملة ومتابعة التوكيلات...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحدى المحافظات قصر فيها المندوب أو بذل غاية جهده ولم يوفق [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انتهى الوقت المحدد للتقديم ...فتقدموا بالأوراق ناقصة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]شأنه شأن أى مرشح آخر سجل أسمه ودفع تأمين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
لو أراد المجلس العسكرى – وقتها – أرباك الأنتخابات أو أشتعال الشارع أكثر[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فإن ألف مجند يعملوا توكيلات ويكملوا ورق الجنرال ..ودمتم[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أذا كان " أيمن نور " عملها فى أنتخابات 2005 [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز تفهمنى أن الجيش والشرطة والنظام كله لا يستطيع ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أنا لآ أعرف سوى أن القانون تم تنفيذه على الجميع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى لو نفذنا القانون ذهبنا الى ( ربما ) و (ممكن) ..
لو ما تنفذش نقول [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أهوه شايفين بقى ؟؟!!!!

والله العظيم يا ياسر لسة فى مصر قضاء عنده ضمير 
بالرغم من أن فيه تجاوزات ....نعم يوجد ..
لكن قضائنا معظمه لسة بخير صدقنى 
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ننتقل بحضرتك لسؤال مهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا وضعت صور تشهد على ترحيب الشعب بنزول الجيش الى المشهد السياسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ( فى رأيك ) وضع على ألسنة البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2014)

تحليل عبود شيق وبسيط
وياسر يحاول ان يوضح وجهة نظر اخرى تقريبا استنبطة ثابتة عند كل مؤيدى تيار الاسلام السياسى


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] كنت أود أن أتجاوز موقعة الجمل لكنى أرى من عجيب الآراء مايصدمنى فأعود !
يقول الأستاذ عبود *​

> *[FONT="]ثم سيبك من دة ودة ...أليس من حقهم ( كما هو من حقك )[/FONT][/B][/COLOR][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]أن يدافعوا عن مُبارك كما تدافع أنت عن الأخوان أو أياً كان  ؟ *​




> ​
> ​


[/QUOTE]
سبحان الله !
أى دفاع هذا الذى يحملنى على بغى وعدوان وإقتحام ميدان ومهاجمة أناس وقتلى وجرحى بالعشرات !!
وحتى لو التمسنا لهم عذرا بأنهم أضيروا فى أرزاقهم فليس من سلطاتهم أن يفعلوا ذلك ( مش شغلهم ) 
طيب ماتروح ياعم الحج أى ميدان تانى ودافع عن مبارك كما تشاء !
فاكر موضوع أحداث الإتحادية (يحاكم مرسى لأجلها الآن ) ، كيف قامت الدنيا ولم تقعد وهاتك ياسب وشتيمة فى الإخوان 
ليه يروحوا ؟
هما السبب ، دول شوية ناس غلابة معتصمين بيهاجموهم ليه 
وكان الشعار يومئذ اقتلوا الإخوان أو اطرحوهم أرضا يخل لكم وجه مصر !
وأى قضاء هذا ياعبود الذى تمدحه وتحدثنى عنه وأن أرى كيل بمكيالين ، وكفتين ليستا متعادلتين !!


​
​
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر الجندى (7 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ننتقل بحضرتك لسؤال مهم *​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا وضعت صور تشهد على ترحيب الشعب بنزول الجيش الى المشهد السياسى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من ( فى رأيك ) وضع على ألسنة البعض[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يسقط يسقط حكم العسكر ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]



أكيد أحد القوى السياسية الموجودة 

تحديدا لاأعلم 

عموما كل الذين يهتفون بذلك لم يخرجوا عن أمرين ( يصرحون به )

الأول : الإحترام للجيش المصرى كمؤسسة وطنية 

الثانى : إرادة الحكم المدنى ( يعنى كفاية حكم عسكرى بقى )


----------



## grges monir (7 أبريل 2014)

اخش فى الموضوع
ولا اتابع بس:thnk0001:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]معلش سأقف هنا قبل أن أناقشك ...*​




ياسر الجندى قال:


> وأى قضاء هذا ياعبود *الذى تمدحه* وتحدثنى عنه وأن أرى كيل بمكيالين ، وكفتين ليستا متعادلتين !!
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ يا أستاذى أنا تحفظت فى كلامى وقلت لك ( هناك تجاوزات ) *​​ ​


عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> والله العظيم يا ياسر لسة فى مصر قضاء عنده ضمير
> بالرغم من أن فيه تجاوزات ....نعم يوجد ..
> لكن قضائنا معظمه لسة بخير صدقنى
> *​​ [/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أمدح فى المُطلق ...وآخر هذه التجاوزات ( طازة يعنى )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قاضى الأعدام 529 متهم ...وقلت رأييى  وموجود هنا  فى المنتدى [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *[FONT=&quot] كنت أود أن أتجاوز موقعة الجمل لكنى أرى من عجيب الآراء مايصدمنى فأعود !
> يقول الأستاذ عبود *​​


*[FONT=&quot]رأييى مدعوم بصور توضح الحقيقة *​*[FONT=&quot]...وحكم محكمة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأمل الصور جيداً يمكن اللى راكبين الجمال والأحصنة شكلهم مش عاطفى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]علشان كدة ممكن نبلع أى حاجة تتقال عليهم ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تأمل الصور وأعطنى أو ( ضع لى ) صور توضح البغى والعدوان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الصور التى أمامى تقول عكس ما تقوله أنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من الصور واضح أن الثوار قبضوا على العيال دى ...[/FONT]*
​

















*[FONT=&quot]طيب هما فين راحوا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا لم يُقدموا الى المحاكمة ؟؟؟!!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا قدمت كل من : [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]صفوت الشريف وأحمد فتحى سرور وعائشة عبدالهادى وحسين مجاور وسعيد عبدالخالق وإيهاب العمدة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومعهم مرتضى منصور ...بتهمة التحريض ؟؟؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حين أن أطلقت الفاعل الأصيل للجريمة ؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
موقعة الجمل فيها الكثير والكثير ...ولو سرنا ورائها لن ننتهى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عند حضرتك أدلة – خط سير التحقيقات – ضعها لى [/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]رأيك بنيته على ( عاطفة ) ...
ولو سرت مسارك لأستخدمت هذه المنشيتات






*​​ *[FONT=&quot]






ولكن ليس أمامى دليل واحد على صحة هذا ( الكلام )
الذى لا أملك له دليلاً ...لا أسوقه بين يديك ..
لأن المحكمة برأت المتهمين 
ولم تُقدم متهمون جُدد ...وأُسدِلَ الستار ....


*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أكيد أحد القوى السياسية الموجودة
> تحديدا لاأعلم
> عموما كل الذين يهتفون بذلك لم يخرجوا عن أمرين ( يصرحون به )
> الأول : الإحترام للجيش المصرى كمؤسسة وطنية
> الثانى : إرادة *الحكم المدنى* ( يعنى كفاية حكم عسكرى بقى )


*الحكم العسكرى ( نزل ) لظروف أضطرارية ( فوضى عامة فى البلد )
ولاقى ترحيب من الشعب ...
الحكم العسكرى يعنى أننى أمام ( قضاء عسكرى ) + ( أحكام عُرفية )
معنى ( القضاء العسكرى ) دة أمر شرحه يطووووووووول
ومختلف تمام الأختلاف عما ترى الآن ...أو من قبل

الحُكم المدنى ... لا يعنى فقط رجل يرتدى بدلة مدنية
أو ليس من خلفية عسكرية
الحكم المدنى يعنى ( أيضاً ) ( ألغاء خانة الدين ) من البلد
وخضوع المسلمين الى قانون مدنى ويلغى لهم أحوالهم الشخصية
كذلك مسيحيو هذه الأمة ....
فأية رأيك فى الحكم المدنى ....هل هذا التعريف صحيح  ؟!
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (8 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> اخش فى الموضوع
> ولا اتابع بس:thnk0001:


*أنا عن نفسى معنديش مانع
يتبقى رأى الأستاذ / ياسر ...
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أبريل 2014)

وأنا كذلك معنديش مانع


----------



## ياسر الجندى (8 أبريل 2014)

أستاذ عبود 

أنا نقلت لك وجهة نظرهم على حسب ماسمعت منهم ، وهذا لايعنى أنها تطابق توجهى 

عن نفسى لاأحب التصنيفات أبدا ، لذا أتعجب من أولئك الذين صدعونا ( بأخونة الدولة ) ، أين 

هم الآن من عسكرة الدولة ؟!

الذى يعنينى هو العدل ، الحق ، الأمانة ، الصدق مع الله ومع الناس 

فإن توفرت فى العسكرى فبيادته فوق رأسى ، صدقنى بيادة عسكرى يتقى الله ويحكم بالعدل 

عندى أفضل من ألف مدنى لاعهد له 

قضيتى من المجلس ببساطة إعتقادى أنه مارس المكر والخداع للوصول للسلطة !







​


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2014)

سوف اعلق تعليق بسيط من اخر ماجاء بة ياسر


> قضيتى من المجلس ببساطة إعتقادى أنه مارس المكر والخداع للوصول للسلطة !


دعنى  اسايرك ان المجلس العسكرى جاء بالخداع
فكيف جاء الاخوان
سيبك من نقطة الانتخابات دلوقت
الاخوان قالوا وحلفوا تكررا انهم ل يتقدموا بمرشح للرئاسة
فتقدموا باتثنين ليس واحد قط
تحدثوا عن دخلوهم مجلس الشعب بنسبة معينة كبداية حتى يرى الناس ادائهم الحقيقى نتيجة تغير الظروف واذا بة كلام فقط ايضا
اتوا بمشروع النهضة الوهمى خلال مائة من الوصول للحكم
الاخوان لم يملكوا من الفكر السياسى سوى شعار الاسلام هو الحل الذى بة داعب نفسية المصريين البسطاء وهم اكثرية الشعب
وسؤال هنا ياسر من كان يملك القرار السيادى فى مصر الرئاسة ام مكتب الارشاد
دعنى اذكرك  بمقطع صغير اتى بة باسم يوسف الساخر لمرسى عندما كا ن يلقنةالمرشد كلمة القصاص لتدرك من يملك الامر
اذا اردت ان تناقش الصندوق والانتخابات  فدعنا نناقشها تفصيليا فى  سياق منفصل لان  فيها الكثير


----------



## ياسر الجندى (9 أبريل 2014)

مرحبا بك زميلى جرجس

هنا تسألنى :




> دعنى  اسايرك ان المجلس العسكرى جاء بالخداع





> فكيف جاء الاخوان
> سيبك من نقطة الانتخابات دلوقت



يبقى هبطوا علينا من السماء !




> الاخوان قالوا وحلفوا تكررا انهم ل يتقدموا بمرشح للرئاسة





> فتقدموا باتثنين ليس واحد قط
> تحدثوا عن دخلوهم مجلس الشعب بنسبة معينة كبداية حتى يرى الناس ادائهم الحقيقى نتيجة تغير الظروف واذا بة كلام فقط ايضا




لست مدافعا عنهم لهم تبريراتهم  فى هذا 

عموما كثيرا مايغير صاحب القرار قراره ( فى عالم السياسة ) لمصلحة ظهرت له ، أو بناء على معطيات لم يكن يدركها ، أو غير ذلك 

 ألم تر إلى الجنرال الذى تهيمون فيه حبا كيف أنه أقسم أنه ليس له مطمع فى أى شئ ثم هو الآن أحد المرشحين ؟!




> وسؤال هنا ياسر من كان يملك القرار السيادى فى مصر الرئاسة ام مكتب الارشاد




حسب علمى الرئاسة 






> دعنى اذكرك  بمقطع صغير اتى بة باسم يوسف الساخر لمرسى عندما كا ن يلقنةالمرشد كلمة القصاص لتدرك من يملك الامر




جميل ...

هنا أسألك أنا وأرجو الإجابة المباشرة لو سمحت 

ياجرجس

قد شاهدته ( على فرض صحته )

السؤال : هل هذا كان قبل استلام مرسى للسلطة أم بعده ؟​


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2014)

> يبقى هبطوا علينا من السماء !


ههههه لا مش هبطوا ولا حاجة
زيى مكان ملهمش  وجود ف ثورة يناير حتى يوم 28 لما ظهر رلهم ان الموضوع ليس زوبعة فنجان ياسر


> ألم تر إلى الجنرال الذى تهيمون فيه حبا كيف أنه أقسم أنه ليس له مطمع فى أى شئ ثم هو الآن أحد المرشحين ؟!


انا شخصيا لا اهيم باحد ياسر
انا ارى ان السيسى بجانب ارادة الشعب المصرى ازاح حكم جماعة اتخذت من الدين ستار لها لااكثر
والسيسى ترشح بناء عن ضغط شعبى كبير جدا
عكس الاخوان اللذين رأوا ان المصلحة توجب عليهم ذلك
لم يترشح الاخوان نتيجة طلب الشعب نزولهم 
واذا كان لم يترشح احد منهم كان الامر عدى ولم يحدث اى  مشكلة او استهجان ودة فرق كبير قوى ياسر


> حسب علمى الرئاسة


مارايك فيما قالة مصطفى الفقى عندما سئل عن سر مقابلة ان باترسون السفيرة الامريكية السابق لاعضاء مكتب الارشاد وليس مرسى ابان تفاقم الخلاف السياسى قبل 30/6
فكان الرد انها تعلم ان من يحكم مصر ستة اشخاص ليس بينهم مرسى
ببساطة كدة من اتى بمرسى للحكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وبعدين تقولى  رئاسة ام مكتب ارشاد زميلى


> السؤال : هل هذا كان قبل استلام مرسى للسلطة أم بعده ؟


انت ترى ان هناك فرق جوهرى قبل وبعد وانا ارى انها نظرة كيف تدار الامور سواء قبل او بعد
عندما يلقن المرشد المرشح الرئاسى كلمات يجب علية استخدامها فى المؤتمر 
اعتقد انه دليل بسيط على من يملك وجهة النظر والامر


----------



## grges monir (9 أبريل 2014)

سؤال صغير ياسر
قناة رابعة
كيف تراها
سياسية ام دينية ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> > انا ارى ان السيسى بجانب ارادة الشعب المصرى ازاح حكم جماعة اتخذت من الدين ستار لها لااكثر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> سؤال صغير ياسر
> قناة رابعة
> كيف تراها
> سياسية ام دينية ؟؟؟؟



سياسية .....


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

*سين سؤال ....
شهد عهد " مُبارك والذين معه " عمليات أرهابية عديدة
طابا - شرم - دهب - الأزهر - ..ألخ ألخ
كما رأينا عدة محاولات لأغتيال عدد من وزراء الداخلية 
ولكننا لم نرصد عملية واحدة ضد ( الجيش المصرى ) فى عهده

بِمَ تُعلل ذلك ؟!

:new6::new6::new6:
حلو سؤال المناهج دة يا ياسر ؟
 *​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> > سين سؤال ....
> > شهد عهد " مُبارك والذين معه " عمليات أرهابية عديدة
> > طابا - شرم - دهب - الأزهر - ..ألخ ألخ
> > كما رأينا عدة محاولات لأغتيال عدد من وزراء الداخلية
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> عبود عبده عبود قال:
> 
> 
> > كثيرا ماأتساءل ياعبود : لماذا نستجلب من الناس أسوأ مافيهم ؟!
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

*وبعدين أنا باتكلم عن جيش مصر اللى فى سينا ...
مش اللى فى ميدان التحرير

*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (10 أبريل 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > *هو أنت شايف أنه عادى أى فرد يحمل سلاح
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 أبريل 2014)

*آآه كدة تمام
لّفت معايا ....معلش 
*​


----------



## grges monir (11 أبريل 2014)

> مع احترامى
> 
> لست أنا ولاأنت من نحدد إرادة الشعب
> 
> ...


مع احترامى ليك انا برضة
مبارك مشى ازاى ؟؟؟؟
وحتى الكلام  على الاعداد اللى خرجت ضد مبارك اقل كثيرا من اللى خرجت ضد مرسى
والدليل التلفزيون المصرى العظيم كان يجبلك كوبرى قصر النيل فاضى ويقولك الدنيا كويسة
ايام 30 يونيو لم يكن هناك موضع قدم حتى القصر العينى نفسة
يبقى بكلامك دة 25 يناير كانت غوغاء وكان مبارك  احتكم لصناديق الاقتراع فى رحيلة من عدمة !!
وكما كان هناك رابعة ونهضة ظهرت مجموعات تؤيد مبارك
ورابعة كات يتم الحشد لها من جميع المحافظات وباموال للذهاب
وانا عن نفسى شاهد عيان على هذا
امام مسجد عمر مكرم بمحافظتى ايام مكان هناك منصة للاخوان كانت الميكروباصات تقف وتنادى رابعة ب100 جنية واو احيانا 200 جنية
واذا كان لدى القدرة على التصوير كنت صورت دة بس طبعا كان الحرص واجب
تصدق ام لا شىء يرجع لك بس انا اقول حقيقة كانت تحدث
واقعة حقيقية على هذا
لدى عامل نضافة يعمل  معى وهو مسيحى واثناء ذهابة لمنزلة فى الموقف  لانة يسافر لقرية ونتيجة لمظهرة البسيط طلب منة شخص ان يذهب معة لرابعة مقابل مبلغ من المال فافهمة انة مسيحى ههههه
ورايىء ان ظهرت ارادة الشعب ضد السيسى او ضد مين حتى يجب علية ان يرحل فورا
لا وجود لفرعون او الة يمجد  ف السلطة فى مصر بعد الان
المشكلة الذى احدثها الاخوان هو الاستقطاب الدينى تحت غطاء تنافس سياسى لا اكثر


> سياسية .....


لديك قصور ياسر فى مشاهدة هذة القنوات والا  عندما ترى شخصية مثل عاصم عبد الماجد  فى برنامجة يهاجم الكتاب المقدس و يضع نفسة كداعية دينى او  محاور فى مقارنة الاديان وتقول عادى 
لكى تدرك ياسر طبيعة تفكير من هم كان حول كرسى الرئاسة
مثل خالد عبداللة فى برنامجة مصر الجديدة كان يتحدث مراسلة اثناء مظاهرات يونيو ويقول ارى الميدان  اكثر من 90% منة مسيحين
لا تعليق بصراحة على هذا المستوى المشمئز من التفكير
وحتى لو كان صحيحا اليس المسيحى مصرى يعبر عما يريدة ويرى ان التيار الاسلام السياسى فية نوع من عدم الاطمئنان لة
دع الاخوان ياسر او اىفيصل دينى  لا يخلط الدين بالسياسة
وانظر الى ادائة  هتلاقى  مستوى يجعلك تقول ماهذة  السفاهة الفكرية
خير مثال عن شكل مصر السياسى كان مؤتمر نصرة سوريا انظر الى كل الحاضرين وقل لى هل هولاء يمثلون مصر الدولة المدنية الديمقراطية التى تتحدث عنها


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2014)

لعل يكون مانع ياسر  خير فى غيابة عن مواصلة الموضوع
منتظرين عودتة بالسلامة


----------



## ياسر الجندى (14 أبريل 2014)

grges monir قال:


> لعل يكون مانع ياسر  خير فى غيابة عن مواصلة الموضوع
> منتظرين عودتة بالسلامة



أشكرك صديقى جرجس 

أعتقد أنه لم يعد لدى مزيد قول ، مايختلج فى صدرى سطرته 

سيظل مفتاح الحل لكل قضية وبلاء وكلمة السر  أن يرتفع لذلك (الثالوث) راية وأن يضحى راية 

الذى هو ( العدل - العفو - الحكمة ) 

فبهم تشيد وتبنى دول وأوطان ، ودونهم إيذان بخراب العمران 

نعم ....

العدل العدل العدل ياناااااااااااااااس 

ترك الأهواء لأجله 

ترضى للناس ماترضاه لنفسك من أجله 

تستحى من الكذب والمكر والخداع والغش والتدليس من اجله 

تتواضع من أجله

تتعلم من دروس التاريخ لأجله 

فكم فيه من عبر !

حينها لن تحتاج ( لجماجم وأشلاء ) لترتقى !

بيد إنه للأسف لم نلتمس إلى الآن خطى حقيقية نحو حل بل شعار المرحلة الرجوع إلى الخلف !

بقيت كلمة شكر ( حقيقية ) للزميلين الفاضلين المحترمين المهذبين ( عبود ) و ( جرجس ) 

وقد أعطيا للمتعصبين والمتشنجين بل وللمختلفين طريقة وكيفية إدارة حوار مهذب محترم 

فلاتسفيه لرأى ، ولاإحتقار لفكر ، ولاشخصنة 

فشكرا لهما كثيرا 

وكذلك للمشرفة المحترمة التى تركت لنا الساحة لنعبر عن آرائنا بصراحة ​


----------



## grges monir (14 أبريل 2014)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أشكرك صديقى جرجس
> 
> أعتقد أنه لم يعد لدى مزيد قول ، مايختلج فى صدرى سطرته
> 
> ...


اولا نورت الموضوع من تانى
ثانيا شكرا ليك ياسر على كلامك فهذا ينعكس ايضا على رقى فكرك واخلاقك
ثالثا متفق معك كثيرا فيما قلتة اا نريد لبلدنا الحبيب ان تنهض بعيدا عن اى عصبية وخصوصوا الدينية
الافة الكبرى لدينا ياسر هى ربط الدين  ومعتقدات ايمان الاشخاص  بافكارسياسية تتلون حسب الوضع
قلت مررا وتكررا لا يعنينى من يملك مقادير الحكم مهما كانت عقيديتة فهى لاتعنينى فى شىء ابدا
ان ارى مصر تنطلق للامام فهذة امنية الجميع بلاشك باختلاف توجهاتهم سواء كان اسلامى او غيرها
لكن الفرق هنا انى ارفض ان يستخدم الدين كاداة لهدف سياسى مثل شعار الاخوان الاسلام هو الحل
الثورة الحقيقية هى ضد الفشل وليس معتقد ايمانى ففشل الاخوان لا يرتبط ابدا بالايمان وهذا ما حالوا ان يصدروة ان ماحدث كان ضد الاسلام وهذا نفاااااااق لا بعد حد ويريدون ان تحدث قى مصر معركة دينية لانهم يعرفون ان للدين  فى قلوب المصريين وضع خاص تماما
وسوف نثور مرة ثانية وثالثة ورابعة ضد من لا يستطيع ان يلبى  طموح المصريين الذى كسر حاجز الصمت والخوف
اخيرا اشكرك مرة اخرى صديقى ياسر على اتاحة حوار اظهر ما يدو فى عقولنا من افكار وتوجهات سواء كانت متققة او مختلفة
وشكر خاص لصديقى عبوووووووووود الانسان ذو الافق والادراك السياسى المخضرم على انتاج مثل هذا الموضوع الشيق والمميز
فى انتظار ابدعات اخرى منك عبود وفى انتظار رودد  اخرى من صديقنا ياسر فى مواضيع هادفة مثل هذة  ارى انها تقرب لا تفرق


----------

